# Sales Tax on plowing? New York?



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Was looking at a sample contract and ti states sales tax on NY and NJ customers.


Should I be charging sales tax in NY?:salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

New York and Taxes Are the same thing. Yes, you have to charge sales tax.

Sub total
+ Sales tax
----------------
Total price


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

Thats what I thought and how I sent out my contracts, figured if necessary I could refund the difference.

Hillaryayup


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes.. Monroe County 8%


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

qualitylawncare said:


> Yes.. Monroe County 8%


you mean 8.25% right?payup


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

mrplowjr_ez_v said:


> you mean 8.25% right?payup


No, I mean 8%......................... Thats the Monroe County sales tax rate.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v (Nov 16, 2005)

qualitylawncare said:


> No, I mean 8%......................... Thats the Monroe County sales tax rate.


Yep you're right, man where have I been... I though for sure that the rate had gone up a year or two ago... Maybe it went down, or maybe I've just lost it.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont charge sales tax. I didn't think you had to because it's considered a service not a product. Im not sure if you have to or not. I'll ask my accountant at tax time and find out for sure.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> I dont charge sales tax. I didn't think you had to because it's considered a service not a product. Im not sure if you have to or not. I'll ask my accountant at tax time and find out for sure.


You absolutely do have to collect sales tax.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

procut1 said:


> You absolutely do have to collect sales tax.


I wouldent wait for tax time to find out.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

You should not be charging it. You should be collecting it though...
The best advice is to seek the advice of an accountant as they will be able to answer all of your questions. I know that I got a letter telling me that the rate changed from 8.25% to 8% and also not to collect on clothing purchases under a certain amount.


Jason


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> I dont charge sales tax. I didn't think you had to because it's considered a service not a product. Im not sure if you have to or not. I'll ask my accountant at tax time and find out for sure.


Every sale or service in NY is subject to sales tax..

With the exception of:

some clothing and food items
Capital Improvement projects
Tax Exempt organizations

Other than that.. There are no if, ands, or butttts collect itwesport


----------

